# Twisted 9 patch quilt top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a love affair with 9 patches and when I saw this pattern, I just had to make it. It makes me smile, so I made it for my son, Patrick, who ya just can't look at without smiling, too!!
Here it is with the borders..it is a lousy pic, but I finished it late, late at night and wanted to take a pic right away! lol









This pic is pre -border, but I took it outside, so you can see how bright and cheery it really is!








You can find this pattern here:
http://www.maryquilts.com/twisted-9-patch/

Now I just have to quilt it!

I really love all the patterns Mary has on her site. Enjoy!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that pattern. I wonder how it would do smaller for an expected baby. 

(I found out yesterday that in Nov my oldest daughter and hubby will be parents).

I like that and you did a really nice job. Love the coloring that shows in the outside photo.

Angie


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've never seen that pattern but it might get on my list!


----------



## AshleyB (Aug 6, 2005)

Ooooh, that looks like a great pattern for scraps. I'm starting to accumulate quite a collection of scraps. You did a great job! I love it!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

What a great pattern that is. Awesome work! 

Look how the lighting changes the colors.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll have to add this pattern to my list. Right after I finish:
2 quilts
a tote bag
a landscape
a bathing suit


My list keeps getting longer and longer! Seriously, though, I like the pattern. Good job on the quilt!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It is gorgeous! You did an outstanding job!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm doing the same one! Except I'm doing it as a memorial for a friend from her son's clothing. That limits my colors but it still isn't bad.


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice. Did you quilt it yourself or longarm it? I loved the scrappy look of the second one. Into scrappy right now. Found a wonderful site with free to use patterns. Getting ready now for a quilt retreat with our guild. 60 wild and wonderfully creative folks are headed to the woods for 4 days of uninterupted quilting. I have lots of scrappy started quilts to work on and hopefully finish.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

oh, nice! I like that pattern.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm dizzy............but, I LIKE IT!! lol!

No, really... beautiful job ... it does make you smile!!!


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I love it! What a different twist to the nine patch!


Marsha


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OH wow that's an awesome quilt, is that block hard to do?


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I copied the pattern...looks easy for someone who quilts lots...like you, CJ.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I love it! It seems so "happy."


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Lovely quilt. I love 9 patches too. Your's is great!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm not a quilter but, you're right......it does make you smile. 

Great job!!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have to ask - how hard is that block to do? I've been quilting about 3 years now and still consider myself to be very much a beginner. IOW, I don't even do triangles!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

quiltinglady..I haven't quilted it yet, but when I do it will be on my Janome. I don't have a longarm machine.

cj and farmwoman..this one is definitely doable..even for a beginner. The most challenging part was doing the squaring up at the end, but even that wasn't too difficult. Angie has this one listed as one of the choices of the sew along down in the swap section, so if you decide to try it out, go on there. I will be reading so can help out if needed!!


----------

